

The Foursquare Of Flying? - tysonlundbech
http://transitnote.com

======
pullthepin
Hah! Thanks for the post! This is just a little hack Ive put together. I saw
how people tweet their departure and arrival airports when flying, so I
thought Id make a web app around it. It will also notify you of other users
who are flying the same path. I hope you enjoy it!

